# cervical mucus question



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

I have always had loads of cervical mucus each month proceeding ovulation and for the last two months haven't had any.  Does this mean I have stopped ovulating?  I hardly ever have to do OPK testing as I can always tell if I am ovulating because of changes in my CM.  Is this it? Is this the end of the road for me as an ovulating woman?  I am going on to egg donation later this year but wanted to give my body a chance to conceive naturally.  My periods are regular and every 28 days.  I have fsh levels of around 4 which is low for my age. The only odd thing that happened is that two periods ago I produced loads of sticky cm around the time my period was due - and then after this it was 3 days late and very, very heavy.  I stupidly didn't do a pregnancy test.  Anyway, ever since then no CM mid cycle (two now).  Does no cm mean no ovulation?  confused! 
Otherwise all okay here! I am off to Valencia ivi in September for an initial appointment with dh and then fingers crossed....very excited as have booked seafront hotel!


----------



## fluffy57 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Jane

I wouldnt say no cm means you are not ovulating, as you get older it might be less quantitywise but it is still there but just not visible.  CM is important for conceiving so if you are trying naturally, then perhaps use something like preseed.  I never got on with those OPK unless I bought the expensive ones.  You could try the OPK in conjuction with taking temperature to see if there is a rise and dip - though again I found it really fiddly. I would take it if you periods are regular then there is a high possiblity you are still ovulating.

Regards

Fluffy


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

thank you for this, Fluffy. In fact this weekend when I thought I would be ovulating I had lots of BMS with preseed which I had done a couple of months ago when I got that late period.  I too find those OPK's very expensive.  I think all fertility aids should be halved in price to boost our dwindling European population! I mean, i would hardly consider these kits luxery items. someone is making a lot of money.


----------



## fluffy57 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Jane

Glad I could help.  Whats BMS?  I totally agree that these aids should be subsidised. Its sad that someone always make money on someone elses misfortune.

Regards
F


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

In polite terms baby making sex..or a bit of how's your father...well, you know!


----------

